# enclosure decor



## Mike Mirabelle (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get 70 feet of leafy vine decor so I can staple it on the walls around the enclosure but thats safe for my buddy? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 22, 2014)

_Ebay or craft stores like Hobby Lobby, Michaels and places like that. _
http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/artificial+vines.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fake-Foliag...Decals_Stickers_Vinyl_Art&hash=item20ee992bcf


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2014)

I would try Michael's or Hobby Lobby


----------

